# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Czy AquaSLim hamuje łaknienie?

## Niedojda

Znajoma poleciła mi kupić taki preparat. Powiedziała, że dodaje się go do wody i pijąc ją hamuje się uczucie głodu. Ten suplement ma też wspomagać odchudzanie. Czy ktoś go stosował?

----------


## masi

nie działa, to tylko efekt placebo i niezła ściema

----------


## Sabinka

Przy odchudzaniu ważne jest też uzupełnianie minerałów, a więc odpowiednia suplementacja. Ja np. brałam HemoUp firmy ALE.

----------


## moniaczka

to prawda, dodatkowo o czym zapomniałaś dodać to HemoUp firmy ALE wspomaga funkcjonowanie układu krwionośnego zwiększając jego wydajność, co jest ważne przy zrównoważonym odchudzaniu i dbaniu o prawidłowe działanie organizmu  :Wink:

----------

